# any santa ana jocks got an afternoon?



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys, this is a long shot, but i recently sent a table out to santa ana and it was damaged in shipping. I was thinking if there is someone relatively local that had the time to repair it that would be great and save the hassle of shipping back to me and back out risking it being damaged again. Any takers? we'll work out a price later if anyone is interested!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Any luck so far?


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the damage? I could help after New Years if this isn't a weeks work.


----------

